# hot, cold (feeling / object)



## Gavril

In your language, do you use the same elements to translate "hot" or "cold"  when saying "It is a hot/cold day today" versus "I feel hot/cold"?

In some languages, there's an asymmetry between these two expressions: e.g., Slovene *mrzel* means "cold", but "I am cold" is *zebe me*, which consists of the verb _zebe_ (conjugated in the 3sg.) plus the object pronoun _me_. However, Slovene has symmetrical expressions for talking about heat: *vroč *"hot", *mi je vroče* "I am hot" (literally "it is hot for me").


----------



## Awwal12

In Russian - basically, yes. Of course, in the second case it will be adverbs, not adjectives, but they have exactly the same roots.

Э́то жáркий/холóдный день (éto zhárkiy/kholódnyi den') ['ɛt̪ə 'ʐarkʲɪj/xɐ'lˠod̪nᵻj d̪ᶻʲenʲ]
Мне жáрко/хóлодно (mnie zharko/kholodno) [mnʲe 'ʐarkə/'xolˠəd̪nə], lit. "(to) me (it is) hotly/coldly"


----------



## Awwal12

P.S.:


Gavril said:


> Slovene *mrzel* means "cold", but "I am cold" is *zebe me*, which consists of the verb _zebe_ (conjugated in the 3sg.) plus the object pronoun _me_.


*Additional* expressions for "I am cold" in Russian include я мёрзну (ya myórznu) [jæ 'mʲorznʊ] and я зя́бну (ya zyábnu)  [jæ 'zæbnʊ]. And the related adjectives мёрзлый (myórzlyi) ['mʲorzlˠᵻj] and  зя́бкий (zyábkiy) ['zæbkʲɪj] aren't used to describe weather; the first, in fact, means "frozen", and the second means "chilly" (about somebody).


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek it's a bit complicated:

The noun (warmth, heat) in MG is *«ζέστη»* ['zesti] (fem.) which is a Byzantine fem. noun *«ζέστη» zéstē* (also *«ζέστα» zéstā*) deriving from the (mostly intransitive) Classical verb *«ζέω» zéō* --> _to boil, seeth_ (PIE *ies-, _to boil, foam_ cf Skt येषति (yeSati), _to boil up, bubble_; Alb. ziej, _to simmer, boil_). 
In Classical Greek, the noun was *«θερμότης» tʰĕrmótēs* (fem.) --> _warmth, heat_ (also *«θέρμη» tʰérmē*, metaph. _passion, zeal_)  which produced the adj. *«θερμός, -ὴ, -όν» tʰĕrmós* (masc.), *tʰĕrmḕ* (fem.), *tʰĕrmón* (neut.) --> _warm_ (PIE *gʷʰer-mo-, _warm_ cf Arm. ջերմ (ǰerm), _warm_; Lat. formus, _warm_ > Fr. four, Sp. horno, _oven, furnace_; Alb. zjarm, _heat_; Proto-Germanic *warmaz > Ger./Dt./Eng. warm; Nor./D./Swe. varm, Isl. varmur; Rus. горн, _fireplace, hearth_). 
To feel hot: Ιn MG is *«ζεσταίνομαι»* [ze'stenome] which is the mediopassive voice of the active v. *«ζεσταίνω»* [ze'steno] --> _to warm, heat, heat up_. Both voices are inhereted from Byzantine Greek.
The verb in the ancient language was *«θερμαίνω» tʰĕrmaínō* --> (active voice) _to warm, heat, heat up_, *«θερμαίνομαι» tʰĕrmaínŏmai* --> (passive voice) _to be heated, feel the sensation of heat_.

Cold (noun): *«Κρύο»* ['kri.o] in MG, a neuter noun deriving from the Classical 3rd declension neuter noun *«κρύος» krúŏs* --> _icy cold, frost_ (with obscure etymology). The verb is the ambitransitive *«κρυώνω»* [kri'ono] in the modern language --> intransitive: _to feel the sensation of cold, cool down_; transitive: _to make cold_. The adj. is *«κρύος, -α, -ο»* ['kri.os] (masc.), ['kri.a] (fem.), ['kri.o] (neut.).
 In Classical Gr. the verb in the active voice was *«κρυμαίνω» krŭmaínō* --> _to make cold_, while the verb in the passive was *«κρυόομαι/κρυοῦμαι» krŭóŏmai* (uncontracted)*/ krŭoûmai* (contracted) --> _to be cold, feel the sensation of cold_. The adj. was *«κρυόεις,  
-εσσα, -εν» krŭóeis* (masc.), *krŭóĕssā* (fem.), *krŭóĕn* (neut).

I warned you


----------



## learnerr

Awwal12 said:


> In Russian - basically, yes. Of course, in the second case it will be adverbs, not adjectives, but they have exactly the same roots.


It's hard to call them adverbs, though, because they do not detail the meaning of any verb, they convey all meaning by themselves and are predicates of the clause, instead. As far as I know, such words are called words of condition by some.

P.S.: горн is a Russian for _furnace_, not for _hearth_, which is очаг.


----------



## arielipi

In hebrew yes, although we would prefer to say i feel sick over hot/cold.


----------



## Gavril

arielipi said:


> In hebrew yes, although we would prefer to say i feel sick over hot/cold.



But what if you just feel hot or cold because of the surrounding temperature (not because you're sick) -- does that make a difference in which terms are used?


----------



## arielipi

Gavril said:


> But what if you just feel hot or cold because of the surrounding temperature (not because you're sick) -- does that make a difference in which terms are used?


it doesnt make a difference because hebrew is free in words placement in a sentence, so basically its a convention which is used when.

"hot i feel" would mean that the temperature around is hot.
"i feel hot" means i feel im hot.

in any case, one can use either construct, with some other synonyms and it'll pass the desired meaning.


----------



## Encolpius

Gavril said:


> In your language, do you use the same elements to translate "hot" or "cold"  when saying "It is a hot/cold day today" versus "I feel hot/cold"?



No, we do not use the same elements for cold, but we do for hot. 

It is hot / cold. = Meleg van. / Hideg van.
I feel hot / cold. = Melegem van. / Fázom.


----------



## SuperXW

In Chinese, yes. We use the same adjectives.
For example, you feel "cold" because you are ill, even though the weather is "hot".


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog (southern Tagalog), Hot/cold feelings = Binabanas/giniginaw with root words Banas/ginaw respectively. The other case of hot/cold is Mainit/Malamig with root words Init/Lamig.


----------



## zhuzep

In Catalan we use the same nouns, but the verbs change:

fa calor / fa fred = (on weather) It's hot / cold (literally "It makes x")

tinc calor / tinc fred = I feel hot / cold (literally "I have x")

.


----------



## ThomasK

In Dutch we say: 'Het is koud' vs. 'Ik heb het koud' (with 'have' and an empty pronoun 'het' [it]), so somehow parallel with Catalan, I now notice... _(If one were 'Ik ben warm/ heet [which is realy hot]' , then we would be referring to the soul/heart, I'd say, and then mean that we have a warm heart, are warm-hearted, or even ready for ..., y'know)_


----------



## Nino83

In Italian we change the verb (as in Catalan)
"It is a hot/cold day today" = Oggi *è* un giorno caldo/freddo (or oggi *fa* caldo/freddo) (*is* in the first case, *makes* in the second)
 "I feel hot/cold" = *Ho/sento* caldo/freddo (*have/feel*)


----------



## Radioh

Hi. In Vietnamese, we use hot/cold for both feeling and object.
*Trời nóng/lạnh nên tôi thấy nóng = It's hot/cold, so I feel hot/cold*
we also use hot to refer to anger.
*Tôi nóng rồi nha (I'm hot) = I'm angry*


----------



## iobyo

Gavril said:


> In your language, do you use the same elements to translate "hot" or "cold"  when saying "It is a hot/cold day today" versus "I feel hot/cold"?
> 
> In some languages, there's an asymmetry between these two expressions: e.g., Slovene *mrzel* means "cold", but "I am cold" is *zebe me*, which consists of the verb _zebe_ (conjugated in the 3sg.) plus the object pronoun _me_. However, Slovene has symmetrical expressions for talking about heat: *vroč *"hot", *mi je vroče* "I am hot" (literally "it is hot for me").



Macedonian uses an impersonal verb: _студи_ (used in 3P sg.); thus, _студи _means 'it's cold', _ми студи _means 'I'm cold', etc. Unlikely Slovene (?), one can say _ладно ми е _(i.e. with the adverb _ладно _'cold') in Macedonian. There's no verb which means 'be hot'.

There's an interesting way of saying "I'm/it's cold" in BCS: _zima je_ ('it's cold'; lit. 'it's winter'), _zima mi je _('I'm cold'; lit. 'it's winter to me'), etc., which can be said at any time of the year.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

it is ... - I am ... :

*je horko - je mi horko* (horký = hot), unpleasant feeling;
*je teplo - je mi teplo* (teplý = warm), mostly pleasant feeling;

Generally _horký_ represents a higher temperature than _teplý_ (it's very relative, of course).

*je chladno - je mi chladno* (chladný = cold, cool);
*je zima - je mi zima* (zima = 1. winter, 2. coldness);

*je* (< jest) = (it) is;
*mi* (ti, nám, vám, etc.) = personal pronoun in dative (to me, to thee, to us, to you, etc.);

The verbs *mrznouti*, *zábsti* are used when the temperature is under freezing point.


----------



## ilocas2

iobyo said:


> There's an interesting way of saying "I'm/it's cold" in BCS: _zima je_ ('it's cold'; lit. 'it's winter'), _zima mi je _('I'm cold'; lit. 'it's winter to me'), etc., which can be said at any time of the year.



In Czech:

Je zima

Je mi zima

The BCS word order is also possible in some circumstances.


----------



## berndf

In German you say:
_It is hot/cold = Es ist heiß/kalt_ (same construct as in English)
_I am/feel hot/cold = Mir ist heiß/kalt_ (literally: _With respect to me, [it] is hot/cold_).


----------



## Sempervirens

Gavril said:


> In your language, do you use the same elements to translate "hot" or "cold"  when saying "It is a hot/cold day today" versus "I feel hot/cold"?
> 
> In some languages, there's an asymmetry between these two expressions: e.g., Slovene *mrzel* means "cold", but "I am cold" is *zebe me*, which consists of the verb _zebe_ (conjugated in the 3sg.) plus the object pronoun _me_. However, Slovene has symmetrical expressions for talking about heat: *vroč *"hot", *mi je vroče* "I am hot" (literally "it is hot for me").




Ciao! Riguardo a _caldo_, e se la situazione lo richiede, il sottoscritto usa anche queste espressioni: _sentirsi accaldato/essere accaldato  (espressioni che hanno poco a che vedere con essere incalorito...)
_
Per capire meglio di che cosa si tratta ti rimando a questo collegamento:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=518188

S.V


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:

(temperature)
hot:暑いatsui　cold:寒いsamui
*it's hot today (今日は*暑い*ですね kyou wa *atsui *desune)

(feeling on object)
hot:熱いatsui, cold:冷たいtsumetai
*your hand feels cold (手が*冷たい*ですね te ga *tsumetai *desune)


----------



## kloie

Serbian
I'm cold-hladno mi je
I'm hot-Vruće mi je


----------



## Armas

Finnish

kylmä päivä = cold day
kuuma päivä = hot day
minulla on kylmä = at me is cold
minulla on kuuma = at me is hot

minulla on vilu = at me is cold
palelen = I am cold
minua paleltaa, same as above but the verb is impersonal

Vilu (cold or sensation of cold) and the verbs palella, paleltaa can't be used when speaking of temperature.


----------



## Gavril

Armas said:


> minulla on kylmä = at me is cold
> minulla on kuuma = at me is hot
> 
> minulla on vilu = at me is cold



The above translations are word-for-word, but the whole sentences are normally translated as

"I am cold / I feel cold" (_Minulla on kylmä_ and _Minulla on vilu_)
"I am hot / I feel hot" (_Minulla on kuuma_)


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan
*
I am cold - _Tinc fred _(lit. "I have cold")
It's cold (the weather) - _Fa fred _(lit. "It makes cold")
It's cold (an object) - _Està fred _(lit. "It is cold")

I am hot - _Tinc calor _(lit. "I have heat")
It's hot (the weather) - _Fa calor _(lit. "It makes heat")
It's hot (an object) - _Està calent _(lit. "It is hot")

*Spanish
*
I am cold - _Tengo frío _(lit. "I have cold")
It's cold (the weather) - _Hace frío _(lit. "It makes cold")
It's cold (an object) - _Está frío _(lit. "It is cold")

I am hot - _Tengo calor _(lit. "I have heat")
It's hot (the weather) - _Hace calor _(lit. "It makes heat")
It's hot (an object) - _Está caliente _(lit. "It is hot")


----------



## ilocas2

*Portuguese*

I am cold - _Tenho frio, Estou com frio_
It's cold (weather) - _Faz frio, Está frio_

I am hot - _Tenho calor, Estou com calor_
It's hot (weather) - _Faz calor, Está calor_


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian (Logudorese, central-northern Sardinia)*

*I am cold :*
_- Tenzo frittu = I keep cold
- Happo frittu = I have cold
- Jutto frittu  = I bring (with me) cold
- So fritturidu = I'm chilly_
*
It's cold (weather) *
_- Est(e) frittu = It's cold
- Est(e) fattende / faghende frittu = It's making cold_

*I am hot :*
_- Tenzo caldu = I keep hot
- Happo caldu = I have hot
- Jutto caldu = I bring (with me) hot
- So incaldanadu = I'm flushed_
*
It's hot (weather) :* 
_- Est(e) caldu = It's hot
- Est(e) fattende / faghende caldu = It's making hot_


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic, there are different words for each meaning:

I am (feeling) hot | cold: 
أنا شوبان/مشوّب | بردان/سقعان
ana šawbān/mšawweb | bardān/saʔʕān

The food is hot | cold:
الأكل سخن | بارد/مسقّع
il-ʔakel suxon | bāred/msaʔʔeʕ

The weather is hot | cold:
الطقس/الدنيا شوب برد/سقعة
itˤ-ˤasʔˤ/id-dinya šо̄b | bard/saʔʕa


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish: 
We use varm (warm) instead of het (hot) when talking about something being hot or cold temperaturewise. The word "het" is used for things when there is a risk to get burned.

Varm/varmt/varma (hot)
Kall/kallt/kalla (cold)

En varm/kall dag - a warm/cold day 
Ett varmt/kallt bad - a warm/cold bath
Varma/kalla  kläder - warm/cold clothes
Maten är varm - the food is warm
Maten är kall - the food is cold
Maten är het - the food is hot (meaning spicy)

Jag är varm / jag känner mig varm - I'm warm / I feel (myself) warm
Jag är kall om händerna / jag känner mig kall - my hands are cold (I am cold about the hands) / I feel (myself) cold
Jag känner mig frusen - I feel (myself) freezing - this is more common to use when feeling a bit chilled.

Elden är het / strykjärnet är hett / heta källor - the fire is hot / the iron is hot / hot springs.


----------

